# Champion 1400 - 1800 watt genny



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

just got this from tractor supply co. its a "souped up" version of champions 1200 - 1400 watt unit. it fired right up and ran smoothly. what a nice difference from that pos all power america 1200 watt unit. i was thinking of hooking up a hour meter to this genny. is this posible? all suggestions/comments appreciated. thank you!!


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

An hour meter is a great addition to your generator. You can easily add one. Most just have you wrap a wire around the spark plug read and from that detect the hours and engine speed.

Tachometer Hour Meter 2 4 Stroke Small Engine Spark UTV ATV Outboard Motor PWC | eBay


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

thanx for the info, looks really simple!


----------

